# UK-M Clothing



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I know that this has been going on for ages, from before I even met Lorian (4 years ago) but now, after 2 months of being horribly unwell, I can now get this going.

Today I am selecting a variety of t-shirts and vests (we'll also do hoodies & bags etc in the future) for men and women. We will then order them to have our logo and usernames printed and then test the quality.

This is the first step


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Katy said:


> I know that this has been going on for ages, from before I even met Lorian (4 years ago) but now, after 2 months of being horribly unwell, I can now get this going.
> 
> Today I am selecting a variety of t-shirts and vests (we'll also do hoodies & bags etc in the future) for men and women. We will then order them to have our logo and usernames printed and then test the quality.
> 
> This is the first step


Katy you have to change your avi.... although you look very pretty.. it just looks like a winter pic... its summer time now... I no the sun hasnt come out yet, but still...

you look freezing in that pic:laugh:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

glad your well again katy.will you be doing extra small vests? :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Katy you have to change your avi.... although you look very pretty.. it just looks like a winter pic... its summer time now... I no the sun hasnt come out yet, but still...
> 
> you look freezing in that pic:laugh:


I don't have any more recent pics, sorry


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

looking forward to getting a t-shirt and hoody

as long as they don't look like this one i saw online :tongue:


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> looking forward to getting a t-shirt and hoody
> 
> as long as they don't look like this one i saw online :tongue:


Me 2


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Triple XL please


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Triple XL please


You planning to grow into it :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

antere07 said:


> You planning to grow into it :lol:


Oi....Its actually for after my diet....#fatbastard


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Oi....Its actually for after my diet....#fatbastard


To wear as a dress haha i want an XL i havnt been able to wear an XL shirt since i was about 17 lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Any updates on the T's etc?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Any updates on the T's etc?


Nope, we've got some important deadlines to meet so those projects are taking our attention at the moment.

I'll close the thread until there is more info.


----------

